# Our beloved Hal



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Run softly at the Bridge, Hal


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hal.....

My 11 year old Reno has hemangio....he is 1 month post surgery (splenectomy) today. Right now he's doing okay.....

So sorry again....RIP Hal.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am very, very sorry that you lost Hal. It's so sad that our innocent, loving doggies have to suffer such a hideous disease. We lost our Simon to hemangio so I know how hard it is. Run free, sweet Hal. Please post pics of him when you can.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hal to this cruel and unforgiving disease. We've lost two goldens to it, one at 13 1/2 years and the other one month shy of his 13th birthday. The intense heartache that comes with loving and caring for a dog with hemangio is emotionally painful. I hope you will share photos and memories of Hal when you can.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm SO very sorry for your loss of your beloved Hal. I understand how devastating it is to loose one to this tragic disease. We lost our 11 year old Di on 5/21/11 to hemangiosarcoma (spleen). It happened very suddenly. During the 2 weeks around the time we lost her there were about 6 GRF members that lost theirs to hemangiosarcoma as well. I hope that in time all of the beautiful memories of Hal will bring comfort to your aching heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your boy Hal. Too many of us know all too well what you and your family are going through. With time it does get better.

Godspeed sweet Hal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hal*

I am so very sorry about Hal.

My Hubby and I lost our Snobear, Male Samoyed to hemagio in March 2010 and then our Golden Ret., Smooch, almost 12 to hemangio in Dec. 2010.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read of the loss of your Hal. I so agree with you that hemangiosarcoma is such a terrible disease.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Hal, in time I hope you will all remember with a smile and think of the happy memories that you made together

Run Free Hal and sleep softly


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Hal. Cancer of all kinds takes too many of our goldens. We lost Sophie to hemangio and Selka to osteosarcoma.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Many thoughts and prayers for your family as you walk this path of grief. Godspeed sweet Hal.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am heartbroken for you. Sorry for your loss...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. We lost Maddie 8 weeks ago this coming Saturday to Hemangio so I can relate to your frustration of this horrible disease.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. There are many of us here who have lost their golden babies to Hemangio. I lost two in a 6 weeks span of that nasty disease. 

You came to a great group for support.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss of Hal. May he run free at the bridge. I hope he has met my Ginger.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your boy Hal. 
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope there is some consolation in the thought that Hal is free of pain now, even though you're hurting badly.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. Our handsome boy Sam went to the rainbow bridge last September and we still miss him so much. This forum is a wonderful place to find support from people who love their Goldens and understand what you are going through. May you find some peace in your memories of Hal. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Hal lost his fight.

I lost my Lucy to the same terrible disease in January. 

Rest in peace sweet Hal.


----------

